# look at pix of my tegu



## jntann (Jun 21, 2008)

<!-- m --><a class="postlink" href="http://www.myspace.com/jntann">http://www.myspace.com/jntann</a><!-- m -->


----------



## Mvskokee (Jun 21, 2008)

very good lookin gu


----------



## jntann (Jun 24, 2008)

let me try this one more time


----------



## Nero (Jun 24, 2008)

love the last pic that tounge is awesome!!


----------



## ZEKE (Jun 24, 2008)

woah awesome tegu! i like how he doesnt have allot of white on him. do you have any pics of his enclosure that you could post?


----------



## jntann (Jun 24, 2008)

baby dino inside rock fountain



inside rock fountain



baby dino going in pipe into hide box


----------



## Azaleah (Jun 24, 2008)

He looks like a Komodo Dragon in that last picture... like... the pose reminds me of a pic I saw once of a Komodo lol


----------



## HazyRep (Jun 29, 2008)

Whoa! Hefty looking tegu there! 

Love the enclosure! Very cool!


----------



## Mvskokee (Jun 29, 2008)

top knotch enclosure bro couldnt have done it any better


----------



## VARNYARD (Jun 29, 2008)

Very nice, I like the video too, I added you to my friends list.


----------



## Mike (Jun 30, 2008)

Very nice pictures! He looks great, and so does the enclosure.


----------



## angelrose (Jun 30, 2008)

now that gu has it made ! good looking and awesome enclosure.


----------

